# Oria tubing



## Unica

Does anyone have info (or a link) on Oria steel tubing, around the late 80's early 90's?

What I'm after is a comparison of the different sets, listing butting dimensions, tensile strength and overall weight, much like the tables I've seen for the Columbus steel sets of the same period.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shinsplints

Resurrecting this thread in the hopes that someone has some info on Oria tubing. I'm just looking for general info -- how they compare to Columbus, Reynolds, etc. I've come across a Fausto Coppi with the sticker, "Oria Prodotto base Mannesmann", and am trying to gauge whether this is a good deal or not. I've read that Oria tubes had indents before other tubes did, but unfortunately, the Fausto Coppi does not have the indents.


----------



## Nessism

Oria made some good tubesets. I wouldn't let the tubing be a decision maker whether or not you get a frame that you otherwise like.


----------



## takmanjapan

ca 1988 from an old Bicycling magazine...

Oria ML25 (appears to be straight guage)
Head Tube 1.0mm
TT = 0.7
DT = 0.8
ST = 0.7
fork blades = 1.0mm
chainstays = 0.8mm
seatstays = .8mm
Tubeset weight 2078grams

The tubeset was used by Bianchi, Coppi and Moser. I think Pinarello also used them, too. Oria was pretty popular in the late 80 and early 90s.

Oria GM 0.0 was about 100g lighter and the one wiht 4 longitudinal ribs on the three main tubes.

Takmanjapan


----------



## Guest

Oria, like both Columbus and Reynolds, had different grades of tubing with different specifications.

Oria sourced its tubing from Mannesman Steel Works, the same company that provided Columbus with its tubing.

As noted above many different grades, don't let the tubing decide whether or not you intend to buy the bike. It isn't the whole story.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Montagner made from Oria tubing*

I have Montagner time trial frame/fork manufactured from ML25 tubing with 4 longitudinal indents in the down-tube and the back section of the top-tube (due to the curved top-tube). 










ML25 Decal has the following on it:-
Oria ML25, Cromo Molibdeno, Prodotto Base, Mannesmann.

GM0.0 Decal has the following on it:-
Oria GM0.0, Cromo Molibdeno, Prodotto Base, Mannesmann.

An old Montagner advert from a 1987 Winning Magazine.










Have not been able to find a great deal of information on Oria, apart from the tubes were drawn by Mannesman. Oria was based in Verona, it was good quality and sold to local framebuilders. Primarily used on Italian bicycles, by manufacturers like Pinarello, Benotto, Moser, Montagner, Daccordi, Olmo, amongst others.


----------



## nenad

A few other oria tubes I know of are Oria KK (similar to Columbus MAX), Oria RANF (similar to Columbus SLX/TSX), also Oria ML34 and Oria Cromovelato found on Indurain's Pinarello Banesto. See pics below.

Ditto on what others have said, don't let the tubing be the decisive factor.


----------



## Unica

This is great - I think this was one of my first ever posts on RBR 

There was also TT0.9, which if memory serves was about the same level as Reynolds 501. I have a Bennotto made from Oria tubing, but can't remember exactly what one. It was my first racing frame that I bought in 1988. I still have it, but it's boxed up in my loft. There is absolutely no way I could ever sell it - it just means so much to me.


----------



## knubby

I have a Pinarello Oria tubed cross frame that I bought new in 1988. It has been hanging in the garage the past 20 years. I finally built up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## nenad

Unica said:


> This is great - I think this was one of my first ever posts on RBR
> 
> There was also TT0.9, which if memory serves was about the same level as Reynolds 501. I have a Bennotto made from Oria tubing, but can't remember exactly what one. It was my first racing frame that I bought in 1988. I still have it, but it's boxed up in my loft. There is absolutely no way I could ever sell it - it just means so much to me.


Yes, there was TT0.9 and also TT0.8, and those were straight gauge tube offerings from Oria and are considered lower end. The rest are considered higher end as they are either butted, oversized, multi-shaped...


----------



## karimmtl

I just bought a Daccordi with Oria Ranf tubing. Is it really similar to Columbus SLX?, because it doesnt seem to be as light as SLX.


----------



## nenad

"I just bought a Daccordi with Oria Ranf tubing. Is it really similar to Columbus SLX?, because it doesnt seem to be as light as SLX."

Ok, here's the info that I have:

"RANF was a butted, ridged, CrMo tubeset produced by Mannesmann. Weight was 1990g, DT 0.95/0.85mm, ST 0.7/0.55mm, TT 0.95/0.75mm."

This info I got from a poster on bikeforums.net. Supposedly, it is similar to SLX/TSX offering from Columbus.

I don't know about the weight of your frame, but I know Deltas are pretty heavy...which Daccordi is that by the way ?


----------



## nenad

And, to answer the original post (5 years later, but better late than never), here's a link of what you've been looking for:

http://translate.google.com/transla...ficial&hs=5c4&rurl=translate.google.com#Teil2


----------



## matchmaker

Hi guys,

This link will be very interesting for you: 
http://steelrenaissance.blogspot.com/2009/07/oria-tubing-specs.html

It contains all the regular diameters on all types of Oria tubes.

I just bought an Oria frame myself and I did some research.


----------



## merckxman

Some Oria history here:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/12/oria-steel-tubing-for-frame-building.html


----------



## bigpantswheels

I have an Italian made CBT with Oria TTO.9 and in my opinion it has a very dead feel, not springy like my Columbus or Deda tubed bikes. Of course it could be the build or the lugs making the difference ,lots of factors to consider. I'm not a weight weinie, I'm more about the ride but this bike weighs a ton. Stick with Columbus or my favorite Deda, I have a filet brazed Lazeretti with Deda zero that is the best bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## matchmaker

I think it must be the frame build or lugs or maybe that particular tubing you have because my bike with Oria GMO.O rides like a dream, I actually prefer it over my Colnago. Not dead at all, very comfy and at the same time springy.


----------



## bigpantswheels

From the limited info I see on Oria tubing, it looks like the tubing on your bike is lighter and thinner than mine. I'm guessing that the .9 in mine corresponds with the tubing thickness with .9 being pretty thick and possibly straight gauge. That would result in a kinda heavy dead feel. I would be interested in hearing from anyone with a bike from someone other than CBT with this tubing.


----------



## nenad

Oria TT0.9 would correspond to Columbus Aelle, a low end, and it was straight gauge. GM0.0 was the best and lightest tubeset they made at the time.


----------



## aptivaboy

_GM0.0 was the best and lightest tubeset they made at the time._

Anecdotally, I would agree. My GM 0.0 Montagner frame is about the same weight as any of my other steel frames. My Colorado II by Serotta is actually slightly heavier, and my Merckx 753 is a tad lighter. Much of the weight is as much in the lugs as anything else. Now, the Montagner/Oria fork is very heavy compared to other forks I have. How much if that is the steel and how much is the fork crown and chroming, I'm not sure, but its heavier than the Colorado II's fork and about the same weight as an old Bianchi Thron fork. I weighed them once a long time ago and was surprised by that.


----------



## madzho

Is there any info when Oria 7020 aluminium tubing was introduced to market?
I have a frame made from that tubing and I was told that it is made between 87-89.
But I strongly doubt that because - paint scheeme imo is typical to mid 90' and rear spacing is 130mm.


----------



## ibericb

Speak Italian? Give them a call:

ORIA (S.R.L.) 
location: MIRA-ORIAGO (ve) 
steet: SABBIONA 31
telephone from foreign: +0039 41 429700
telephone from italy: 041 429700

Any information on the bike? That may be a bit more fruitful way to track down the vintage.


----------

